# hydra and fry,axolotl larva,how to get rid without killing my fish and axys?



## stegriff (Feb 13, 2011)

what is the best way to elimanite hydra ,.............chemicals,snails,shotgun??
:bash:


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

stegriff said:


> what is the best way to elimanite hydra ,.............chemicals,snails,shotgun??
> :bash:



I seriously hope you're not one of those amateurs who's keeping fish WITH Axolotyls.

Normally you would do a parasite treatment, but that's a very very VERY bad idea to use on amphibians, hence why they should NOT be kept together.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Treatment is going to be dictated on whether the fish and Axo are in the same tank, if they are you really need to move one of them, they are not good tank mates.

Fish will constantly harrass the Axo for the slime couting it has and eventually cause ulcers on them, the turn on that one is that Axo eat fish in the wild, if they think the fish it small enough they will have a go at it, even if they choke on it.

They need splitting.

Treatment of they hydra is also dependant on who is in the tank, since you need to treat differently for Axo as you do for fish.

Let us know some details also, tank size, Filter, what fish species 

In meantime you can slow them down by using a small cap of bleach to a bucket of water and scrubbing them off all the rocks / plants, rince in heavily salted water to kill off any hydra that you missed, hot water also works to kill them off. Scrape them off the sides of the tank and gravel clean. 

Be careful with your filter, since if you treat your going to need a good live filter to handle the treatments. 

You get hydra through plants or live food usually, or frozen bloodworm more recently. Try work out where your source is and cut it out.


----------



## igmillichip (Feb 7, 2010)

If you had a fish-only tank, then three=spot gouramis are the best anti-hydra measure.

But I'm not gonna suggest putting a gourami with an amphibian.


----------



## stegriff (Feb 13, 2011)

nope my axys are in a seperate tank from the fry the hydra came in from the cold water plants ive aquired ,both are in seperate tanks axy is sand bottom and fry are gravel bottom axy ina sand as when they get bigger they eat anything inc gravel ,ive put some pond snails in and there going to town on them sadly 1 axy baby got caught in tenticles of 1 and swam free i removed the hydra that i can see but the axy must have died from shock ,the fry seem to know to avoid the hydra


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

stegriff said:


> nope my axys are in a seperate tank from the fry the hydra came in from the cold water plants ive aquired ,both are in seperate tanks axy is sand bottom and fry are gravel bottom axy ina sand as when they get bigger they eat anything inc gravel ,ive put some pond snails in and there going to town on them sadly 1 axy baby got caught in tenticles of 1 and swam free i removed the hydra that i can see but the axy must have died from shock ,the fry seem to know to avoid the hydra



That sucks Bro...good luck to you, I would keep a watchful eye on them, and I would have already removed everything from the tank and cleaned it thoroughly w/ boiling water (except the animals of course) and just start all over. Axolotyls are tough to breed in captivity, (as are most amphibians) so I wouldn't want any risk-factor. As far as the fishtank goes, I'd just treat it with your standard Parasite Clear (bubbling tablets-style work great) and just follow the instructions.

I would also make it a point to complain to the place you got the plants from and explain to them how spending your money on them has actually COST you money, as well as time and lives also.


----------

